# West Michigan



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

I cant believe how beautiful the West side is.Here are some photos from our family vacation this year.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=4471&pictureid=29224


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=4471&pictureid=29231


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=4471&pictureid=29230


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=4471&pictureid=29226


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

Whoops,,,meant to post this in the appropriate section,,,sorry.


----------



## Fishous (Aug 24, 2005)

Well duh, that's why we live here. LOL :lol:

I recognized the locations of the pics too!


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

OK... I think it is the correct forum..


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Nice pics, glad you enjoyed this side of the state, gets even better if you work your way north.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the west side of the state! 









up near crystal lake


----------

